# Bodybuilding Stoners?



## shatterdabs420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sometimes I think I am the only 24/7 smoking bodybuilder out there lol Ive done google searches galore and cannot find one bodybuilder who advocates its use for bulking up. They only ever have negative things to say about it like weed will kill your motivation and make you lazy (ruin your workouts ). Which i guess can be true if your not used to smoking a lot and aren't very motivated in the first place. Although i find that with the right choice of a sativa a few hits actually Allows me to concentrate on each rep and its form with a heightened sense of concentration. To a seasoned smoker and gym rat  weed can be one of the most important supplements in your arsenal and my main reason is this.
Everyone knows that bodybuilding revolves around MASS. Building HUGE muscles requires HUGE amounts of food and LOTS of sleep. It doesn't matter how much roids, peptides, insulin, and HGH you inject in yourself or how awesome and intense your workouts are. If you don't eat like a rabid wolf and sleep like a hibernating bear. Protein synthesis decreases dramatically, muscle repair is slowed like a bastard and new muscle growth becomes impossible. If you go long enough without eating a surplus of calories to support existing muscle tissue your body will actually use the muscle as an energy source and then slowly but surely you become small and weak. 
Cannabis, especially the heavy Indicas, help me eat 4000-5000 clean calories a day. 230 grams of protein, and all my carbs. 8 daily meals that i would not enjoy eating if I wasn't stoned out of my mind. I am naturally an ectomorph ( your typical skinny mofo, approx 150lbs or so) Cannabis Indica also helped me to go from 150lbs to 230lbs in a 3 year period by making it easy to gorge myself full of food and by making sleep effortless at the end of my craziest days when my mind is racing too fast to fall asleep exactly when I need to so that I can heal up for the next workout. But maybe I'm just irregular. like I said i've never actually heard anyone else advocate pot for bodybuilding before but to me it is such an obviously perfect drug for the sport. Any other stoner gym rats out there who concur?


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2014)

I was Heavy into Body Building before I started growing.  Smoked and trained and never had a problem putting on mass.  Not gonna lie, I was juicing, using Insulin. Put on 80 pounds in a little over 3 years before I stopped.  Was too hard to consume the amount of calories I needed to keep my weight at 215.  I am a UPS driver so I am quite active. I was eating 7000 calories a day at my peak weight.  I started out at 130 lbs. Been around 160 for the last couple years. Not ripped but still in good shape.


----------



## shatterdabs420 (Aug 19, 2014)

I posted this on four different cannabis forums hoping to find someone else to talk about cannabis consumption and weight lifting and your the only one who has replied. Fit, athletic, stoners like us must be a rare breed lol. Props on your 3 year journey though brother sounds like you had a similar body type starting out. I know the hell you put yourself through for that 80 pounds. Eating is by far the hardest part for me. I have a hard  time keeping it all down lol. Im on a cycle of Test Enth 600mg weekly, deca 400mg weekly, and dbol 30mg daily. Also taking 10 IU of humalog insulin pre workout with BCAA's, creatine, glutamine, 100 carbs and 60g protein. The amounts of food i have to consume pre, intra and post workout in order to take full advantage of the insulin are just insane. I walk around trying not to throw up all day long lol funny as it sounds though i love every bit of it. Cool thing is muscle remembers though. Now that you've done it once  if you ever decide to jump back in the gym you'd prob be back up to 215 in 3-4 months. max


----------



## shatterdabs420 (Aug 19, 2014)

I fell off the boat a few months ago dropped from 225 to 180. I got on juice and a badass diet ( gallon of milk a day plus 4 meals and a shake) and was back up to 230 in 2 and a half months **** was amazing i had no idea muscles could re-grow so fast even with drugs. Muscle memory is an awesome thing!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL--you can be fit and athletic without being a body builder.  In fact, many fit athletic people are not into body building at all.  I personally find that it is easier for me to keep fit and be active when I am slim and trim rather than being heavy and bulky.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2014)

I am no body builder but I hit the gym at least 3 times a week. I am 60+ and have been going to the gym (off and on) most of my life.

My genetics and DNA just don't make it for body building. Especially at 60 years old. LOL Still, I am fit, no beer belly, and even though arthritis and old age are beating me to death, I still look pretty good.

My nephew was a body builder when he was younger (as was his Dad, Uncles, Grandad and great Grandad. Like I said, genetics. LOL) He's over 40 now so he doesn't work as hard as he used to but he owns a successful business that does sports training for kids and he trains MMA fighters. He schedules the fights and takes his fighters to Vegas for the big shows. He wrote and published a book about it all. Pretty neat, I guess. I got in the ring with one of his fighters once..... wow, I have not expelled that much energy in decades. LMAO Damn kid was holding back and he still almost killed me. LOL

However, most of today's American youth (and everyone else) is in horrible shape. I drive by the high schools and see GIRLS with huge fat beer bellies. It's disgusting. And, I wish I could warn those kids about how they are going to feel when they're 60. LOL Oh well.

The last time this country was fit was when President Kennedy founded the President's Council On Physical Fitness. Remember that?

My Dad dies at 61 from heart disease. My Mom is still alive at 88 and she jogs 2 miles a day and could kick my *** with one hand tied behind her back. LOL So, if I take after my Dad, I'll be saying goodbye to you all in a few months. If I take after my Mom, I have about 90 good grows left in me. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 20, 2014)

Hmmmm? Guess I was wrong. Eisenhower started it. Kennedy change the name.

http://www.fitness.gov/about-pcfsn/our-history/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2014)

I am almost 63 and I try to do pilates and yoga regularly in addition to walking a lot.  I am still working some and my job requires that I stay fit, trim, and agile (crawling under a trailer to fix a leak that ran unchecked for most a day this afternoon).  Virtually everyone in my family dies young from heart disease--if I took after my dad, I would have been gone 5 years ago.  However, the best thing I ever did to improve my health was quitting cigarettes.


----------



## shatterdabs420 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--you can be fit and athletic without being a body builder.  In fact, many fit athletic people are not into body building at all.  I personally find that it is easier for me to keep fit and be active when I am slim and trim rather than being heavy and bulky.




Nowhere in my post did I say that you had to be a bodybuilder to be fit.vI said fit athletic stoners must be a rare breed. It is quite obviously very possible and even normal to be totally fit and not have huge freakish muscles. I was just trying to point out that lifting weights is an activity that all athletes engage in. So after posting this in several forums i was a little surprised that not a single stoner had anything to say about using herb to eat and sleep more to get better workout recovery and ultimately more strength, endurance, or growth ( depending on goals ) gains.


----------

